# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Simple question

## ScottDolan

I am using mysql via terminal window... I believe mysql is running on fedora.. The database i am using has over 400 fields.. I am running SHOW columns FROM mydatabase; to produce a list of all the fields_names, types and length. This does works. However, I am unable to read the first several fields as my terminal is limited.  How can i print out the field name, type, and lenght of a specific field without listing all the fields in columns.  Also, does my sql have a | more feature?

----------

